
Show HN: Free online tech events for locked-down developers - codingunicorn
https://dev.events/ON/
======
codingunicorn
Hi HN friends!

While the world is on fire and in-person conferences and events are being
canceled, nothing should stop a good developer from learning. For your
convenience, I pulled a list of online tech events. Some of them are paid;
some of them are completely free.

It took me two days to browse the internet and collect meaningful events. For
now, there are 76 online events. Topics include JavaScript, Python, AI/ML,
MongoDB, and more. The list is here:

[https://dev.events/ON](https://dev.events/ON)

You can share it in your circles so more people could turn COVID lockdown into
opportunity.

P.S. on the next week I plan to add Hackathons to the list. If you know some –
please comment.

